# Gentoo 2006.1 - не могу проинсталлить систему

## m.kamalov

Бодрого времени суток. Сразу опишу железо: 

1. Мать - Intel DQ965GFEKR LGA775

2. Проц - Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 

3. Память - 2 планки по 512 метров Hynix

4. Винт - 2 HDD 250 Gb Seagate ST3250820AS

Скачал Miminal CD, начитнаю загружать с CD, вываливается месага:

No bootable medium found.

Уже перепробовал различные режимы загрузки (опции). Все тоже самое, пробовал включать RAID-1 в биосе, таже самая ботва. Может кто подскажет куда копать???

----------

## Galchonok

хмм .... пару раз встречал такое ...

решал просто: брал образ от версии ниже, прожигал и грузился ..

вообще, какой у тебя minimal live cd  влияет только на кол-во дров итд в ядре, все остальное ерунда :]

----------

## m.kamalov

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> хмм .... пару раз встречал такое ...
> 
> решал просто: брал образ от версии ниже, прожигал и грузился ..
> 
> вообще, какой у тебя minimal live cd  влияет только на кол-во дров итд в ядре, все остальное ерунда :]

 

Млин а с предыдущим LiveCd ваще заcада, тупо зависает комп и все. Вот млин засада какая-то  :Sad: 

----------

## calculator

Контрольная сумма впорядке? Болванки, привод адекватные?

----------

## Angel

 *m.kamalov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Память - 2 планки по 512 метров Hynix
> 
> No bootable medium found.
> ...

 

Как это не странно слышать но может быть и память. Парадокс, но у меня было 1 раз такое memtest ядро сказало.

Далее диск и привод.

На заре писАлок, очень были популярны SCSI резаки. А у меня так получилось что я с него загрузился. Нет контроллера - нет диска. Тоже самое. Недавно я видел в прайсах SATA резаки plextor, может ты в него диск запихнул?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Загрузись с любого другого live-cd, а дальше по хендбуку. Только stage надо будет из сети тащить.

----------

## m.kamalov

Поеду в магазин поменяю память на другую. Как поменяю - напишу .

----------

## m.kamalov

Млин поменял уже и память и привод, с места не сдвинулся  :Sad: 

----------

## Galchonok

блин, возьми верстю live cd одну назад ... зареж заного на диски и все ok.

если машина зависает при загрузке, то посмотри на чем, или когда ... и опция отрубай (опции F1 / F2).

nofb, noacpi :]

----------

## but4er

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In order for me to even get the installer to boot on a DG965ss I have to                                                       
> 
> pass these commands to the kernel:
> ...

 

----------

## m.kamalov

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> блин, возьми верстю live cd одну назад ... зареж заного на диски и все ok.
> 
> если машина зависает при загрузке, то посмотри на чем, или когда ... и опция отрубай (опции F1 / F2).
> 
> nofb, noacpi :]

 

Брал я версию одну назад, ваще не грузится. По поводу опций - тоже пробовал, таже самая ботва.Щас качаю LiveCd именно для i686. До этого пробовал LiveCD для x86.

----------

## m.kamalov

 *but4er wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> In order for me to even get the installer to boot on a DG965ss I have to                                                       
> 
> pass these commands to the kernel:
> ...

 

Эти опции помогли, вроде прогрузился сервант.

----------

## OpticalDezires

Значится так... Проблемма не новая, сам с ней сталкивался: Фишка в том, что Интел в целях экономии (или просто мазохизма) поставил на эту маму контроллер IDE - JMicron. В ядре LiveCD поддержки этого чуда -  нема. Только в самых новых ядрах есть поддержка. Значицца так: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498759-highlight-intel+dg965wh.html читаем тут - втыкаем в ситуацию целиком. Потом берём USB флэшку и делаем из неё LiveUSB. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml Также читаем здесь https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496867.html про багу 2006.1 и заканчиваем производство LiveUSB. Грузимся с LiveUSB, ставим систему, в ядре не забываем про поддержку JMicron и дело в шляпе. Почему именно LiveUSB ??? Потому=что диски которые раздаются здесь - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494931-highlight-.html у меня почему-то не пошли  :Sad: 

P.S. Ах дааа, там ещё какая-то веселуха с ICH8 была, но уже не помню что - комп отдал  :Sad: 

----------

